# I got to this site through a back door...



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

it is called v-tunnel. I have no idea why I cannot just type in this address anymore. It all began when I got comcast, for some reason it will not allow me to come here. I get a screen that tells me this site may be experiencing difficulties..... I was able to log on at work so I know the problem is on my end. I even paid a coworker to try to trouble shoot but I still cannot get here. I uninstalled norton because I was told that may be the problem, not it. Any ideas!?!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You need to determine whether you are having DNS difficulty or your ISP has no route to the host. To find out, go to the Command Prompt.

Start-->All Programs-->Accessories-->Command Prompt

Once at the prompt, type the following.

*ping homesteadingtoday.com*

Press Enter. Report back here with the result. Now, type this at the prompt.

*ping 74.208.105.118*

(make sure that you type periods and not commas)
Press Enter. Report back here with the result. This is the normal response. 










With that info I can tell you why you can't reach the site and what you can do about it.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Nevada, 
Thank you! I will try this when I get home tonight and report back tomorrow. It would be wonderful to get this resolved. The main reason why I got high speed internet was to enjoy this site. So thanks again.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just a thought, this site is down frequently. there are many times I can't get to it. I wait 30 minutes or so and try again and its usually back up.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

mnn2501, I wish it was such an easy fix but I know the problem is on my end.

Nevada, I did as you suggested and the same thing happened both times. It said, request timed out 4 times then 

Packets: sent=4, Recieved= 0 Lost 4 100% loss


now what?? thank you very much !!!! roadless


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

roadless said:


> Nevada, I did as you suggested and the same thing happened both times. It said, request timed out 4 times then
> 
> Packets: sent=4, Recieved= 0 Lost 4 100% loss
> 
> ...


If the ping to the IP address failed then that means that you have no route to the host. In other words, you can't reach HT through your comcast connection because they have a routing problem.

What you can do is use a proxy to reach HT. If you have a route to the proxy, then the proxy will fetch the page for you. Here is a free one.

http://www.hiddencloak.com/

Click the above link, then type homesteadingtoday.com into the white box near the bottom of the page and click search. That should work for you until comcast can deal with their routing problem.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you, I really appreciate the help and the explanations.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the same problem getting to the forum from one of my computers at home.
But I am using the same ISP provider for two other computers, same phone jack even!
And they can get here fine?

I am going to try your proxy from home and see what they gets me.

Did this fix help the OP?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi,
I am still having the same problem. I cannot use the proxy anymore to get to this site. I would like to be able to log on directly anyhow. We called comcast and they were not helpful..... they believed the problem to be on my end. Again I am not computer savy but any other suggestions?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have got to ask what may be a very stupid question here so forgive me in advance, but are you opening IE and typing www.homesteadingtoday.com in the address bar and hitting enter or go? If not, what are you doing to get here?

And I guess I should also ask are you using Internet Explorer or another browser?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And for folks that visit many times a day why not just have the home page the where alll the seperate ones are listed why not have them Bookmarked? Or in Your Favorites.
That is where mine is and takes me here every time. i don;t like typing in Web Addresses~!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

roadless said:


> Hi,
> I am still having the same problem. I cannot use the proxy anymore to get to this site. I would like to be able to log on directly anyhow. We called comcast and they were not helpful..... they believed the problem to be on my end. Again I am not computer savy but any other suggestions?


I'm sorry, but if you can't ping the HT's IP address then you have no route to HT.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

If I have no route to it how is it that I can get here through a proxy? Or maybe the better question is how do I get a route back? I use to be able to get here pre comcast. dag nab it!!!


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

In your network card settings change the DNS servers to read 4.2.2.2

They will work.

L


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

roadless said:


> If I have no route to it how is it that I can get here through a proxy? Or maybe the better question is how do I get a route back? I use to be able to get here pre comcast. dag nab it!!!


You have a route to the proxy, and the proxy has a route to HT, so you can reach HT by relaying through the proxy. But as long as you can't ping HTs IP address you can't have a direct route to HT.

This isn't a DNS issue. If you could ping the IP address but not the domain name then using an alternate DNS server might help. But if you can't ping the IP address you're dead in the water. It's is an ISP routing issue that you have no control over.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

lharvey said:


> In your network card settings change the DNS servers to read 4.2.2.2
> 
> They will work.
> 
> L


The DNS server seems to be resolving homesteadingtoday.com to the proper IP address. The problem is that HT's IP address can't be pinged from roadless' location. That being the case, I don't see how using an alternate DNS server will help.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I had the same problem with my old provider. It just started out of the blue and I could get on HT everywhere else. HT was the only site I had that problem with.

I finally called my provider and they verified it was on their end. They eventually got it fixed after several more weeks..I found a new provider soon after that.


----------

